# Smokey Mountain Star Quilt top DONE!



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay! I finished Joe's quilt top last night. Now onto the next one and more organizing!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I love it. Great colors. You did a wonderful job!
Joe is very lucky.

How did you quilt it? Hand quilting or machine?

prairiegirl


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh that is so beautiful! You know, I could change my name to 'Joe'..lol!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is so pretty! I love the colors.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful! I love the way you have done that pattern.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - it's wonderful.

And if Karen had not already changed her name to "Joe", I'd probably have to give it serious consideration.

Angie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

OHHH!!! I like that.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks all! I really love this pattern. It is entirely made up out of shirts from Goodwill or garage sales, other than the border. Prairiegirl, this is machine quilted. I've only done 2 other tops with machine quilting and those were both stitching in the ditch. Doing this grid pattern was scary to me! Still don't have the nerve to try free form quilting yet. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

The grid work looks very nice. I like that look, especially with this quilt pattern and the fabrics you used. I saw that you have the Janome 6600 (or something like that) and I can see how you would be able to do that on a machine.
I'm sure you'll be free form quilting in no time at all. Maybe try something smaller like a table runner. I've been making them the last month and hand quilting them. I enjoy the smaller project for the summer as I can actually complete it.

prairiegirl


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL !!!
I REALLY LOVE IT !!!
JOE IS VERY BLESSED 
bopeep


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow you did a fantastic job! 
It is simply beautiful!!


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, I was looking for new insirations.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's really nice! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Reenie~ That looks fabulous!!! Isn't it nice to be done, though, and ready to move on to something new?!!

Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm inspired...another few minutes on here and I'm off to do a little sewing...


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful job you did! I love the colors and pattern. I may have to try a quilt this winter since you all are so inspiring. Mine will have to be very simple compared to what the rest of you are putting together.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Veerrryy NICE!!!! Great job on the cross hatch quilting,,really makes it look professional.. and My middle name is Joe!! I agree with prairiegirl,, do a small project to try free motion quilting.. you will love it.. I know I was very intimated by it and my cousin, Little Quacker talked me through a small table runner and hot pad.. now I can hardly wait to quilt things..


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm impressed! Great job.


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

You did a wonderful job. It's beautiful. Lucky Joe.


Countryheart


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Whoa! That's a masterpiece! I always thought this pattern was called "Stretched Stars" but whatever it's called, it's fabulous!!! Great job!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Your quilt is so beautiful.


----------



## rhondajk (Apr 1, 2008)

Now that's what I call recycling. What a treasure for Joe.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh it's just gorgeous! Is this a Bonnie Hunter pattern? Your quilting is fabulous, perfect on this!


----------

